# Online consultations?



## toupeemoor (Apr 29, 2016)

Is this popular now? 

My sister was at work so I had to go with my niece to the doctor. After the consultation, we were asked by the secretary if we'd like to have online consultations instead the next time since my sister's house is pretty far from their clinic.
I didn't know that this was a thing now. Though I shouldn't be surprised since everything's going online nowadays. But is this safe?


----------



## Monsy (May 2, 2016)

tele medicine is new but rapidly expanding. i think it is cost and time saving


----------



## toupeemoor (May 9, 2016)

That's true but do you know anyone with experience with online consultations? Did everything went well?
The doctor told me that it was HIPAA compliant so it's perfectly safe and secure. I don't have any idea what HIPAA is though so I'm about to Google it.


----------

